# Saint Johns Az



## amygrimis (Oct 17, 2011)

I know this area has been discussed before ... years ago at least. 

We are looking at buying land here for several reasons. First, we don’t want another mortgage. Our plan would be to rent our house out because the rental market here is dismal, but not as dismal as the selling market. We’d have probably a year before it would sell and it sounds pretty nice to be able to sell it in a decade and make some money. 

My husband is a disabled vet and I have my own disabilities, so our income is stable, but not going up. 

Second, it isn’t far from us, so would allow us to use the land before we’re ready to move there. 

Anyone have experience in that area??


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I used to live in Apache County. St.Johns is a small, four season community. Not a lot of services. I believe you'd have to go elsewhere for VA services. My main concern would be water table and reliable transportation in buying property there.
Be aware, I was told my house in Linden, would take over a year to sell due to it's location and it sold in 4 months.


----------



## amygrimis (Oct 17, 2011)

I would rather not sell our house. We could have renters in here within a couple of weeks. It’s hard to find an apartment here much less a house with fenced yard and views. A few houses have sold near us in the past year. All nice places and took about a year to sell. It’s just a weird, rural market. Beautiful area though. 

Also, not concerned about the va. He has to be seen about once per year. We’ve always driven at least 3 hours to the va. 

We will be checking out the water table and we have a reliable 4x4. Anything else to know about the area?


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

What is it that you want to know? Schools? Shopping? Soil?


----------



## amygrimis (Oct 17, 2011)

I’d love to know more about gardening in the area. Building codes is of interest, if you know how any of that works (living in a camper prior and during building). 

Thanks!


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Contact the city and county on building codes. I believe they're pretty relaxed, especially in the county.

Soil and gardening - contact the county Ag Extension Office for that area. Dunno what growing zone it is in.


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

Wolf Mom, I too am considering the NE AZ area, particularly Holbrook/ShowLow. Any insights you can relay there? I realize it's mainly flat and sagebrush - how did you find the climate and did you experience "monsoon season?" How low do temps get in winter? I'd be looking to bunk in an RV for a year or so. It seems many areas are quite relaxed in restrictions.
Thanks much!


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

Wolf Mom, I too am considering the NE AZ area, particularly Holbrook/ShowLow. Any insights you can relay there? I realize it's mainly flat and sagebrush - how did you find the climate and did you experience "monsoon season?" How low do temps get in winter? I'd be looking to bunk in an RV for a year or so. It seems many areas are quite relaxed in restrictions.
Thanks much!


----------

